# State dove fields



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Question for everyone. Has anyone seen any of the dove fields in their areas burnt off this year? I remember for years they would burn the fields and it seemed to bring the doves in good. The last couple years (at least in Wayne County) they haven't. Just wondering if they quit doing it throughout the state. Thanks.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

not necessarily dove fields, but here at ceasers creek they have burned a few very large fields....75 acre plus i would guess fields. If you saw them today you would have no idea they were ever burned a couple of months ago


----------

